# My Muscles On My Body Hurt Everywhere



## Firebabe (Dec 8, 2007)

U poke me or press your finger and it stings like a knife doesn't matter where its everywhere .. 
Im too afraid to see a doc and find out whats wrong,I fear the worse
U have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

Something like that you should definitely see a physician.


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 19, 2007)

definitely go the doctor. out of curiosity, what did you do before you started to be in pain?


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 20, 2007)

did you tried a new kind of workout??... or maybe you over exercise your self..


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

It started 8 months ago  I think it may be fibromyalgia


----------



## XShear (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_It started 8 months ago I think it may be fibromyalgia_

 

My mother has it. I'd recommend going to your physican, she/he'll more than likely give you a referral, if they feel the need to further investigate. But, even though it's scary, if you wait too long, something worse could come out of it. Your in my thoughts!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you Mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,may I ask what kind of pain she experiences? how much & where ? U can pm me if u like Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_My mother has it. I'd recommend going to your physican, she/he'll more than likely give you a referral, if they feel the need to further investigate. But, even though it's scary, if you wait too long, something worse could come out of it. Your in my thoughts!




_


----------



## XShear (Dec 20, 2007)

PM'd.


----------

